# hydration backpack with cell phone holder?



## shovelheadjoe (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm looking for a hydration backpack with a cellphone pocket on the front. Who makes one? I'm always pulling my phone our for trail forks maps or to snap a picture and it's a pain in the butt to take off the backpack to get to my phone.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Uswe. They have an available phone pocket. 

https://www.uswe-sports.com/bike


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Edit


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I have an Osprey Raptor that has pockets on the waist belt. I use them mostly for gel packs, but they could certainly be used for a phone.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Keep mine in my shorts. Most newer ones have a cell phone pocket that seems to work well. I don't think my phone would fit in my raptor side pockets. Surely someone makes one you could strap to the shoulder strap. I had one at one point for my flip phone made by camelbak...many years ago of course. How about a top tube bag, or God forbid a stem mount(I don't like that idea at all anymore with these huge phones we all carry)


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Nat said:


> Uswe. They have an available phone pocket.
> 
> https://www.uswe-sports.com/bike


Yes, USWE has a separate phone pack. Plus, they make what are easily the best packs on the market IMO.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SoDakSooner said:


> Surely someone makes one you could strap to the shoulder strap.


USWE does. See the post above.


----------



## Gurpil23 (Jan 23, 2018)

The POC VPD air backpacks have a phone holder. It fits an old iphone SE. Not sure about bigger phones.

https://www.pocsports.com/us/mountain-biking-accessories/protective-backpacks/


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been using a Camelbak Chase vest which has a number of pockets in the front. Easy access for phone, nutrition, etc. I put stuff in the front to partially counterbalance the hydration pack in the the back.

https://www.camelbak.com/en/vests/bike/R01124--Chase_8_-Vest?color


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Another Camelbak Chase user here. I have the 50 and 70 ounce versions depending on how long I'll be riding for.


----------



## Tommy E (Oct 30, 2019)

I dealt with a similar issue. Someone told me to look into a runners belt. I've been using one ever since. They usually have two separate zip up pockets and fasten securely around your waist. The one I bought holds my keys on one side and my phone on the other. I can easily access items and nothing moves out of place when I ride.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

strap one of these onto whatever bag you have:

https://www.timbuk2.com/products/805-3-way-accessory-case

I wanted something like this for a long time, then I realized I have ZERO need for "easy access" to my phone. I put it in my front pocket (I wear liner shorts under baggies most of the time) or if I am wearing my Osprey hydration pack (rare), i put it in there. it takes an extra ten seconds to access the phone in the backpack and it's perfectly safe back there. if you NEED to access your phone faster than that at all times, I'm sure you have a good reason for that. just something to consider.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Chase vest gets good reviews on another site


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

mountainbikeloco said:


> I have an Osprey Raptor that has pockets on the waist belt. I use them mostly for gel packs, but they could certainly be used for a phone.


Only if you have a small phone.

I have an iPhone 6, which is relatively small by today's standards.

I need to take it out of its case to get it to fit in the side pocket of my Raptor 14. And the case is a very thin one. I can't see any larger phone (which means the majority of new phones) fitting.

It is a pretty major design fail in an otherwise fantastic pack.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Osprey Duro. Designed for runners, but has been fantastic.

https://www.osprey.com/us/en/product/duro-1-5-with-1-5l-reservoir-DURO1POINT5S19.html

Just the right amount of space for the essentials...

1.5 liters of water
wallet
car keys
knife
spare AXS battery
shot blocks/snacks

and the front pockets handle even huge phones. I routinely end up with my Galaxy S20 Ultra in the zippered left pocket, and my work S10 phone in the right pocket.

Couldn't go back to any pack that doesnt have that kinda quick access to my phone, but these also fit like a vest so there's no flopping around or excessive heat retention/material.

I'd probably size up to the Duro 6 if I didn't have a Specialized where I can store all my trail fix gear inside the frame though. Hell, I've been considering upsizing anyway to be able to carry some camera equipment on some rides. But still unbeatable for day to day rides.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Just get a USWE... you'll never look back.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought USWE only had top or back pockets. Not ones on the front, like the OP is asking.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

s0ckeyeus said:


> I thought USWE only had top or back pockets. Not ones on the front, like the OP is asking.


USWE has an optional cell phone pouch that you attach to the front strap.

https://www.uswe-sports.com/c-phone-pocket-black


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

........................


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

..................


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

camelbak chase vest. I've had uswe packs that I used on my moto, they fell apart quickly. Camelbak chase vest is a better option that fits me better then the uswe packs, stays put better (for my body shape at least) and in my experience is also more durable.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Nat said:


> USWE has an optional cell phone pouch that you attach to the front strap.
> 
> https://www.uswe-sports.com/c-phone-pocket-black


I thought they were optional as well, until I ordered a their Airborne 3L, and it came with the phone pouch. Maybe it was a special deal, and didn't realize it. Now that I think about it, the 9L I got didn't come with it.


----------

